
Man Takes Space Photos With Balloon And Home Camera - pavel
http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-balloon-home-photos-space%2C0%2C5393976.story
======
thenbrent
If it's that easy, it won't be long before we have pics of the first lolcat in
space.

